# My new zebra oscars.



## oscarlover43055

I got 2 new zebra oscar cichlids. They will not eat live food? They do not chase the other fish and are not at all territorial. Keeping with a breeding pair of Dempseys a pleco and a striped catfish. They love pellets and beef heart. Trying new foods to bring out the oranges. I love my two new zebra oscars though. I will be posting pictures in about 5 minutes.


----------



## oscarlover43055

I got more pics if you would like? Tell me your thoughts? I don't know what they will look like when they get older. My camera kind of took the deep oranges out. I just put them on a new diet for color exel. Hope it works. In my opinion my oscars are beuatiful they have an amazing attitude and will let you touch them if you really wanted. They never care while I siphon the bottom. They just go about there business. I got these guys with a little less size they have almost doubled in size actually. They were 25 u.s. dollars a piece. Feel free to give me some info on raising my oscars. Or just give me your thoughts on them

Thank you,
Oscarlover43055


----------



## michaelx

zebra oscar?

they look like tiger oscars to me...
i love oscars, great fish! 
glad you are so happy with them


----------



## oscarlover43055

michaelx said:


> zebra oscar?
> 
> they look like tiger oscars to me...
> i love oscars, great fish!
> glad you are so happy with them


Well it was a local fish store that some people drive 100 miles just to get there live fish from there. It's a couple that really know what they are talking about. They have 2 tiger oscars they call yin and yang. They are seriously 2 feet easily. It's really neat. They know what there talking about. But the sign for them said fancy zebra oscar. I decided to try them out. They have all these to choose from

Red
Super red
Snow
Red snow
Super red snow
albino snow
albino red
albino red snow
lemon
lemon snow
fancy zebra
veil tailed 
long veil tailed tiger
long veil tailed albino
regular
red tiger oscar

And the list goes on, they have over 20 takes with oscars in different shapes colors and sizes. You should see there brackish water collection.


----------



## Hubbynz

lovely patterns


----------



## remarkosmoc

Very nice, make sure to post picks as they grow. I think some shops call common oscar zebra, which is what they look like to me.


----------



## shef

Very cute. I love oscars. I hope they continue to get a long as they get bigger!


----------



## Big Vine

Nice lookin' young oscars you got there! :thumb: 
I hope to see them continue to get along as well.

Welcome to the forum!  
BV


----------



## oscarlover43055

They actually have a lot of orange on them. I took the pics with a bad camera. Some days the orange is more than others its weird. They have such an amazing attitude, better than any of my other oscars in my big collection.


----------



## Jerseyfish

Hey, what shop is it you're refering to? I'm not that far away from you, assuming the newark you're located in is NJ.


----------



## oscarlover43055

Jerseyfish said:


> Hey, what shop is it you're refering to? I'm not that far away from you, assuming the newark you're located in is NJ.


Nope sorry Newark, Ohio. About 35 minutes east of Columbus.


----------



## Splash55

Great looking fish! :thumb:


----------



## BlackShark11k

Nice O! :thumb:

And welcome to C-F


----------



## Mr_Yellow_Shoes

oscarlover43055 said:


> michaelx said:
> 
> 
> 
> zebra oscar?
> 
> they look like tiger oscars to me...
> i love oscars, great fish!
> glad you are so happy with them
> 
> 
> 
> Well it was a local fish store that some people drive 100 miles just to get there live fish from there. It's a couple that really know what they are talking about. They have 2 tiger oscars they call yin and yang. They are seriously 2 feet easily. It's really neat. They know what there talking about. But the sign for them said fancy zebra oscar. I decided to try them out. They have all these to choose from
> 
> Red
> Super red
> Snow
> Red snow
> Super red snow
> albino snow
> albino red
> albino red snow
> lemon
> lemon snow
> fancy zebra
> veil tailed
> long veil tailed tiger
> long veil tailed albino
> regular
> red tiger oscar
> 
> And the list goes on, they have over 20 takes with oscars in different shapes colors and sizes. You should see there brackish water collection.
Click to expand...

What store is this? *** always wanted a veil tail tiger oscar?


----------



## oscarlover43055

Mr_Yellow_Shoes said:


> oscarlover43055 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> michaelx said:
> 
> 
> 
> zebra oscar?
> 
> they look like tiger oscars to me...
> i love oscars, great fish!
> glad you are so happy with them
> 
> 
> 
> Well it was a local fish store that some people drive 100 miles just to get there live fish from there. It's a couple that really know what they are talking about. They have 2 tiger oscars they call yin and yang. They are seriously 2 feet easily. It's really neat. They know what there talking about. But the sign for them said fancy zebra oscar. I decided to try them out. They have all these to choose from
> 
> Red
> Super red
> Snow
> Red snow
> Super red snow
> albino snow
> albino red
> albino red snow
> lemon
> lemon snow
> fancy zebra
> veil tailed
> long veil tailed tiger
> long veil tailed albino
> regular
> red tiger oscar
> 
> And the list goes on, they have over 20 takes with oscars in different shapes colors and sizes. You should see there brackish water collection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What store is this? I've always wanted a veil tail tiger oscar?
Click to expand...

The place is located in Columbus, Ohio. It is litteraly like someones house. But they have well over 300 tanks that get taken care of. Only place people will buy feeders from. They also make there own cichlid frozen food. But it's called The Aquatic People. They will also take your sick fish in and make them better. Now I have no idea where its at, It's on the outskirts of C-bus but I went there with a friend. There is a place you can show your cichlids off once a month a few streets away.


----------



## Mr_Yellow_Shoes

Dang, thats really far, How long have they been open for?


----------



## slickvic277

dude,there tiger oscars


----------



## oscarlover43055

slickvic277 said:


> dude,there tiger oscars


 Could be, they had other ones (with less marbled lines) that were tigers and red tigers...

And I have no idea. I went there with a friend last month.


----------



## under_control

Count on a few things: their pattern will slowly get less and less detailed. As they get bigger it will almost be gone.

NExt, their is no guarantee they will survive together. Oscars are big, dumb, and sometimes very agressive(by dumb... i mean, stubborn...) There is no guarantee two oscars will work in any tank, but I wouldn't try it in anything under 120 gallons.

What size is your tank? With a breeding pair of JD's, etc, you should really be looking at a 250-350 gallon tank. You have YOUNG oscars. They can and will get territorial.

Your tank looks like it's a 55g, just by depth. I'm sorry, but this is a setup for disaster. I think you can pull of a SINGLE oscar in a 55, but that is seriously pushing it.


----------



## oscarlover43055

Trust me, I have a bigger tank (225) cycling now. It should be ready in a couple weeks. And that first aquarium is a 85 long.


----------



## joeyballz

michaelx said:


> zebra oscar?
> 
> they look like tiger oscars to me...
> i love oscars, great fish!
> glad you are so happy with them


I have one of these my LFS called is a Jaguar Oscar. Never heard of that one before, but I like the way it looked so I bought it. Often stores will add what ever name they think will make it sell. Mine has very stong red markings.


----------



## oscarlover43055

Try to take a picture. All the colors like bleach out. They are totally beautiful in person though huh? How much did you pay for them?


----------



## joeyballz

Mine are keeping the colors when taking a pic. I posts some in about an hour when I get home. I paid $11


----------



## oscarlover43055

About the same size as mine? I still haven't mastered the art of aquarium photography. How do I take a good pic of them?


----------



## joeyballz

He's about 3" now. I've had him for a month. It's hard to take a pic of him cause he wont stop moving. As he's grown he has lost some of his markings.

I just jsut a cheap Sanyo digi cam about $100 at wal mart, not great pic's but they do. Depending if the lights on the tank are on depends if the flash is on. I just took these now, no flash.


----------



## oscarlover43055

What you feeding them? They look great. Mine still haven't lost there marking there are at 5 inches now. I hope they stay marbled the way they are. Mine don't have that deep of orange but they are A LOT more orange then the pics I have. Actually one pic has a reflection and you can see the colors. My flash really makes them drab. Where are you located? Where did you but them?


----------



## joeyballz

Chiclid Gold. It really did brighten them up. I have a Lemon and Platnum hiding in the plants. WhenI started feeding that they really colored up and got this black tinge on there fins.Try without the flash, the pic below is of the Lemon with flash. t does dull their colors a lot. All of th4e black on his fins came out after I started feeding Gold.


----------



## oscarlover43055

I am feeding gold bio +. Get you some of that. Once they get used to it they tear it up. It reduces spit out. And the poos float to the top a lot. I really really like it. It is made to color the fish and accelerate there growth without messing up your tank. I give Hikari Cichlid Bio Gold + a 5/5. You should see the colors and patterns it brings out. No lie. What size tank is that? And what is a platinum O, A normal?


----------



## joeyballz

Its a 220gal. The platinum looks like the lemon excpet it has very faint markings and a whiter body. I have 5 altogether, the other two (red and wild) can be seen in the first pics but I wasn't trying to get good ones of them so mostly staight on pic's.


----------



## oscarlover43055

What else is in there? Could you get a pic of the whole tank? I am curious about your setup. Never see such a thing.


----------



## joeyballz

oscarlover43055 said:


> What else is in there? Could you get a pic of the whole tank? I am curious about your setup. Never see such a thing.


It has 5 oscars and that's it (Red, Tigar, Lemon, Platinum, Wild- from Ecuador)

220gal, 6'x2'x2.5, automatic water changer, the cabinet is built into the wall but not 100% complete yet, I had to have the doors custom amde and still waiting for them to come in. 
The pic's aren't great but all I have right now. The last pic was the day I set it up, the water was cloudy and no fish and the cabinet was still being built around the tank.


----------



## oscarlover43055

I read A thing that says you should never keep odd numbers of oscars. If you do the others could pair and kill the other. Did you catch the wild caught?


----------



## joeyballz

oscarlover43055 said:


> I read A thing that says you should never keep odd numbers of oscars. If you do the others could pair and kill the other. Did you catch the wild caught?


No I didn't catch him myself, but that would have been awesome. I never heard the odd Oscar rule before but I guess it's possible. I planned on 6 but the other one I want is a Gold Oscar and I can't find any local or online.


----------



## remarkosmoc

I think its more that you shouldn't keep 3 oscars, not just an odd number. If you have 3 you likely get a pair who will beat up on the odd ball. If you have 5 7 or 9 in an appropriate-sized tank I they would be okay.


----------



## oscarlover43055

Yeah, just hope that the odd ones out are females. Be careful, If there is low buffer in your water you will have to add some, my oscars sulk when its low. I just figured this out. Do you have test strips?


----------



## joeyballz

I don't use strips, but the test tube and drops. I am worried about having too many males but it's near impossible to sex them young. So, fingers crossed and watching them grow. I'm hoping that since they've been together since babies (1-1.5") they'll more readily except each other. So far so good, but only time will tell.


----------



## moneygetter1

8) *oscarlover43055* your 'zebra' 'O's are real lookers. Patterns will change & colors will fluctuate from time to time. Your 'new found' LFS (like any good business) uses these different names as marketing tools to attract sales. Not a bad thing so long as you're aware. They are most likely a variation of the tiger 'O'. Still a good catch though. I remeber some yrs. ago I came across a store that had a 'shadow' oscar for sale, turns out it was just a common. (yes they got me  ) There are a number of morphs (due to captive breeding) of the more or less conventional varieties. My current 'O' "CHICO" started out almost all black (dark) w/ a couple of red/orange sploches. After close to 4 yrs .....



BTW, those 'test strips' you refered to tend not to be the most reliable for checking you parameters. A quality basic liquid master test kit wil usually yield more accurate results. Quite a few prefer the A/P Master Test Kit. ($15/18). Just a thought. "T"


----------



## joeyballz

oscarlover43055 said:


> michaelx said:
> 
> 
> 
> zebra oscar?
> 
> they look like tiger oscars to me...
> i love oscars, great fish!
> glad you are so happy with them
> 
> 
> 
> Well it was a local fish store that some people drive 100 miles just to get there live fish from there. It's a couple that really know what they are talking about. They have 2 tiger oscars they call yin and yang. They are seriously 2 feet easily. It's really neat. They know what there talking about. But the sign for them said fancy zebra oscar. I decided to try them out. They have all these to choose from
> 
> Red
> Super red
> Snow
> Red snow
> Super red snow
> albino snow
> albino red
> albino red snow
> lemon
> lemon snow
> fancy zebra
> veil tailed
> long veil tailed tiger
> long veil tailed albino
> regular
> red tiger oscar
> 
> And the list goes on, they have over 20 takes with oscars in different shapes colors and sizes. You should see there brackish water collection.
Click to expand...

Do they mail order or have a website? I can't find anything on this place.


----------



## oscarlover43055

Nope its out of a small house. They have tons of fish in a house. Some people say its the only place in the world they will buy there feeders from...


----------



## oscarlover43055

I am spoiled because there is another amazing fish shop in Lancaster about 25 minutes away from me that is amazing! Oh and RJ's in Hebron is one of the best fish stores I have been too.


----------



## joeyballz

I've got a few really good stores near me but none have much in the way of Oscars.


----------

